# Autopilot - lane changing & max speed issues



## Sumiguchi (Jun 3, 2018)

I took a trip into Saskatchewan from Edmonton this past week and noticed that once I got about 20 km out of Edmonton on highway 16 heading towards LLoydminster, autopilot would no longer change lanes when I flipped on the signal. It is a divided highway with two lanes in each direction with very clear lane markings. 

Is this a database issue? I assumed that lane changes would be based on what the camera's see but it's clear that this isn't the case. I've travelled other routes (ie. Edmonton to Calgary) and lane changes worked perfectly. 

I also noticed that once I got onto some smaller highways in Saskatchewan that Autopilot would set the Max speed to 70km/hour for highways where the speed limit was 100km/hour. Based on some other threads I guess this is a database issue, and I guess I should've submitted a bug report.... 

Has anyone else seen issues like this?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Sumiguchi said:


> Is this a database issue? I assumed that lane changes would be based on what the camera's see but it's clear that this isn't the case.


I'm pretty certain that lane changing is exclusively vision-based. That's strange.

Well, get the obvious stuff out of the way first. Check the car's settings and make sure the feature wasn't turned off. Make sure the front cameras aren't obstructed by dirt. After confirming all that, submit a bug report the next time you encounter that problem.


> I also noticed that once I got onto some smaller highways in Saskatchewan that Autopilot would set the Max speed to 70km/hour for highways where the speed limit was 100km/hour. Based on some other threads I guess this is a database issue,


Yes, that's a database issue. Tesla really needs to fix these speed limit database issues - it's going to cause an accident one of these days when the car slams on the brakes for no reason.


----------



## James T (May 23, 2017)

I've seen evidence in my area that the auto lane change feature is database-based as well. We have sections of freeway where there is a multi-lane/multi-exit onramp/offramp, and the auto lane change is disabled if you're on the onramp/offramp section, but enabled on the "through" lanes.

I chalked it up to an error at first, but as soon as the 3-lane onramp merges with the main section of the freeway, auto lane change starts working like a champ again.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

In the states, lane change is only available on Interstates. I've got a Interstate next to me that changes to a non-Interstate road number, but is essentially the same road. Lane change turns off when I pass the sign.


----------



## Sumiguchi (Jun 3, 2018)

garsh said:


> Well, get the obvious stuff out of the way first. Check the car's settings and make sure the feature wasn't turned off. Make sure the front cameras aren't obstructed by dirt. After confirming all that, submit a bug report the next time you encounter that problem.


No it's definately not a setting, it started working as I got close to Edmonton on my way back.



Ed Woodrick said:


> In the states, lane change is only available on Interstates. I've got a Interstate next to me that changes to a non-Interstate road number, but is essentially the same road. Lane change turns off when I pass the sign.


Hmm - I'm positive that I've used lane change on local multilane roads in the city... let me double check that tomorrow. When you say it turns off - is this because you tried it and it didn't work, or is there some visual indicator that lane change is available?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Sumiguchi said:


> Hmm - I'm positive that I've used lane change on local multilane roads in the city... let me double check that tomorrow. When you say it turns off - is this because you tried it and it didn't work, or is there some visual indicator that lane change is available?


It just decides not to work. There's definitely a user interface problem when I can change lanes and then a mile later not change back. No indications except that it doesn't work.

On the way out of town, I go from  to . On the way back from  to


----------



## timtesla (May 9, 2018)

Sumiguchi said:


> I took a trip into Saskatchewan from Edmonton this past week and noticed that once I got about 20 km out of Edmonton on highway 16 heading towards LLoydminster, autopilot would no longer change lanes when I flipped on the signal. It is a divided highway with two lanes in each direction with very clear lane markings.
> 
> Is this a database issue? I assumed that lane changes would be based on what the camera's see but it's clear that this isn't the case. I've travelled other routes (ie. Edmonton to Calgary) and lane changes worked perfectly.
> 
> ...


I have the exact same issue. There is a 2 lane highway in East Toronto called highway 2, (turns in to kingston road, for those who are local).

It is a clearly marked, freshly painted stretch of road. Lane changes dont work on it. I cant explain it.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

timtesla said:


> I have the exact same issue. There is a 2 lane highway in East Toronto called highway 2, (turns in to kingston road, for those who are local).
> 
> It is a clearly marked, freshly painted stretch of road. Lane changes dont work on it. I cant explain it.


It's not what the road looks like, it's the designation of the road in the database.


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

Auto lane change is disabled on any stretch which has cross traffic. If a section of highway has exclusively ramps for entrance/exit auto-lane change should work fine (doesn't matter if it is Interstate or not), but if there are any cross roads it will be disabled. This can lead to it rapidly going between available and not on non-Interstate highways, as through towns they are frequently ramp exit/entrance, but as soon as you leave town there are cross streets.


----------



## Sumiguchi (Jun 3, 2018)

LucyferSam said:


> Auto lane change is disabled on any stretch which has cross traffic. If a section of highway has exclusively ramps for entrance/exit auto-lane change should work fine (doesn't matter if it is Interstate or not), but if there are any cross roads it will be disabled. This can lead to it rapidly going between available and not on non-Interstate highways, as through towns they are frequently ramp exit/entrance, but as soon as you leave town there are cross streets.


That might explain it in my case - any idea how long the stretch is? Next time I head east I'll pay closer attention to that.


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

Sumiguchi said:


> That might explain it in my case - any idea how long the stretch is? Next time I head east I'll pay closer attention to that.


At least in my town within a few meters of when you go past the last entrance ramp, auto-lane change becomes unavailable. I've only got that one data point though, so I have no idea how tightly the zones are set other places.


----------



## timtesla (May 9, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> It's not what the road looks like, it's the designation of the road in the database.


Good to know. I guess if it was more apparent when you can/cant use auto lane change, it would help. Like a little icon on the screen saying that autopilot lane change is active/available.

It would save people like me from turning on the signal, sitting there for several seconds waiting for something to happen. Lol


----------



## changsteer (Sep 7, 2017)

Same issue here. Driving on the same highway/road and sometimes it just won't change lane. It happened several times on a road/highway with perfect conditions or at least I thought so. And with same road situation, I just tried again within a mile. It worked fine.


----------

